# Advice on which machine now



## Joy87 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and thank you to all that recommend and advise on here. It really helped me narrow down which machine I wanted I decided that the lelit Elizabeth would be perefect for our requirements (drink daily 2 milk coffees, and 3/4 black). However my partner doesn't like the look of it so it's no longer an option. Any recommendations on which machine now? We have a budget of £1500 + £500 for a good grinder. Any advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome aboard!! 

You are making this tricky for yourself & us :-( (Well actually your partner is.....)

You've got a pretty decent budget but some tricky requirements....

What is your partner looking for? Cos the Lelit Lizzie is a decent machine by all accounts.... and while I don't particularly like it's "boxy" looks.... well it looks like an awful lot of Espresso machines...

Have you looked at other Lelits... less "boxy" (albeit more Chrome-y/Steel boxes)...

Or Levers.... Levers (depending on taste) look "nicer (still tending to Chrome-y/Steely)

Chuck in some parameters and I am sure you'll get loads of suggestions


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

lelit bianca and eureka specialita would be my recommendation, not hugely over budget... slightly... but not hugely


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Does your partner have a machine that is preferred? A more classic look perhaps?

We are pretty much cleaned out at the moment but will be restocking machines (and some new models) in the next few days that will be in budget.

In order to help suggest something -



What do you mainly drink eg espresso, latte, flat white etc?


Are you set on a dual boiler machine or would you consider a heat exchanger?


Are you happy with the added maintenance requirements of traditional E61 group?


Is plumbing the machine in to the mains an option?


Is noise a problem (someone sleeping in the next room when you want to make a coffee for example)?


Any constraints on space?


David


----------



## Joy87 (Dec 8, 2020)

What I looked for is a dual boiler and relatively easy to use. I have looked at the bianca and it's more aesthetically pleasing although a little out of the budget. Who thought making a decision would be so hard.


----------



## Joy87 (Dec 8, 2020)

What do you mainly drink eg espresso, latte, flat white etc? Espressos and lattes


Are you set on a dual boiler machine or would you consider a heat exchanger? Dual boiler


Are you happy with the added maintenance requirements of traditional E61 group? No not really he wouldn't keep up with the maintainance although he says he would!


Is plumbing the machine in to the mains an option? No we have really hard water so would use bottle water for the new machine


Is noise a problem (someone sleeping in the next room when you want to make a coffee for example)? No


Any constraints on space? No


hope that helps a bit


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Joy87 said:


> What I looked for is a dual boiler and relatively easy to use. I have looked at the bianca and it's more aesthetically pleasing although a little out of the budget. Who thought making a decision would be so hard.


 comes in at £2141 on Bella Barista... if you can stretch to that you'll love it! Its what i've got and i cannot fault it for a second. its also enough to last for ever (until something shinier takes your fancy!)









comes with:

tamper, towel, bottomless PF etc


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

If not for the aesthetic objection the Elizabeth would meet your requirements really well. This is a genuine suggestion: how about adding a wooden portafilter handle and finding a more vintage/retro coffee-related badge to cover up the lelit logo? I've always thought that changing handles, knobs and levers etc. is like changing wheels on a car, i.e. can change the aesthetic impression massively, and often for the better.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We have the ACS Minima coming back in to stock shortly. We have some coming in both white and black with wooden accents that look sensational. We also have the standard stainless models with bakelite accents coming back in too. That and a Mignon Specialita would tick all your boxes. It has significantly larger boilers than the Elizabeth too. You would have some change in the budget to treat yourself to some great accessories or go for a better grinder if you wanted to.

The Crem One is worth a look as is Profitec 600 from Bella Barista (although both have traditional E61 groups and need a touch more looking after). If you want to be bang on budget you might need to have a look at a Mignon Manuale rather than a Specialita with those ones though.

David


----------



## Joy87 (Dec 8, 2020)

So its between minima and Bianca (may need to save a little). Decisions decisions. Thank you all for helping to narrow it down


----------



## AJD123 (Dec 21, 2020)

Also looking for advice on what espresso machine to purchase. My budget is around the £550 mark and would prefer to get a second hand deal. Not much around though so may get a new Rancilio Slivia E. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Always new stuff popping up in the for sale section....well worth keeping your eyes on it.


----------

